# webasto heater



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

I have a Fiat Ducato 2.8 diesel campervan 2004 . The webasto heater is operating for only 2-3 minutes before switching off .It stays off and no heat is produced. I am new to this form of heating, but the instructions say to set the fan control to mark 2 and to warm air setting on cab controls.
I have removed any "timed" programs from the timer, so it should run .
Can anyone suggest the reason for no heat. I have plenty of fuel in tank.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi cabra,
I don't know about the unit in your motorhome, however I use these units all the time in trucks. 1) Have you turned up the thermostat? 2) Has the thermal cut out operated, and can it be reset? 3) If the heater air intake/output vents are blocked, it will cut out. 4) Is the fuse OK? Some of the latest units have to be reset by a service engineer which costs my gaffer £60 a time. Start cheap and work your way up, as it is often something simple. Best of luck.
TTFN,
Jock.


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

Another suggestion, perhaps something as simple as the glowplug sooted up. :?:


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*Webasto heater*

Thanks Jock and Vaila2 for the info . I am not too mech minded but in reply to your suggestion, the thermostat is set high and the fan is also set on speed 2
as per instructions . Something cuts in and runs for only 2 or 3 minutes
and I can feel cold air coming out the small exhaust pipe under the van. I will check-out the other items and see how I get on. thanks again.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cabra

I do not know a thing about webasto heaters :roll: ...so having a look around the web was interesting....I found these pages which could be of use to you (I hope :lol: )

An Aussie Installation <<<<click Here

Webasto UK Web site <<<<<<<click here

An Interesting FAQ <<<<<<<<<,click here

Mike


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Hi Spykal,
Thanks for these links-- the aussie one was very interesting. The Webasto site and F.A.Q. didn.t mention what to do if the unit doesn't work. I have e-mailed Webasto U.K. Thanks again


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

HI CABRA
just had a similar problem with my webasto heater in my trigano tribute.the heater air inlet is in a cupboard under the cooker.if this becomes obstructed as mine did it cuts out and can cause the unit to lock up as i found to my peril. the number of flashes on the control knob indicates the fault .example ten flashes indicates overheating like mine has just done.i phoned webasto who were very helpfull and because the unit was still under warranty was sorted out in under 24 hours.cant fault them excellent customer service.

regards T.C.


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cabra
I run a Webasto also. If you start the unit do you hear the diesel fuel pump clicking. It is a very specific noise. Before the webasto fuel pump starts you can also hear the fan running. If it is silent there is most probably no voltage- fuse. Another question how cold is or was it and what kind of diesel are you trying to fire. If you still have summer diesel in your tank and the temperature has dropped considerably the wax in the summer fuel may start to become solid and clogs the small fuel filter in front of the webasto fuel pump. Finally you should go to a Webasto or Bosch shop to get it serviced.
Good luck


----------



## 95949 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi, only just started using this site, hopefully you have already solved your problem, but just in case.....We have a Trigano Tribute fitted with a webasto heater and experienced exactly the same symptoms. It turned out that the air intake for the unit terminated in one of the cupboards, I had accidentially blocked the intake with a cereal box!, causing the unit to switch off thru overheating.


----------

